# What do you carry?



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

What do you typically carry on a normal day of turkey hunting?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I had to pick them all. One never knows what is going to work best on any given day/turkeys. Wish I would quit losing pot strikers, I'm down to about 10 different ones!!!! I need a new vest, mine is getting worn-out and every pocket is packed-full.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Gun
Couple extra shells
Pot call, extra striker (I have a habit of losing them)
2-3 mouth calls
Crow call
Paint
Hen deke
Knife
Pruner
Binoculars
GoPro Hero2
Claw mount
Extra batteries
Extra SD card
Water w/caffeine
Ziploc with some TP (Never know)

I think that covers it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> I need a new vest, mine is getting worn-out and every pocket is packed-full.


I have become the complete opposite of this I do not hunt a vest.. Tube and trumpet around my neck, 2-3 diaphragms usually of the same design in a shirt pocket, crow and in the morning the owl..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

:evilsmile My SP-10 and a handful of #5's! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Extra Arrows!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sprytle said:


> Extra Arrows!!


Ya, me too, a full quiver just in case!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

1978 bear recurve
4 arrow kwikee kwiver
bottle of water
muffin
binos
t.p. ( in case)
box call
scratch call
multi tool
hip pack
open carry side arm( for protection only)

I'm relatively new to this. Bow hunting turkey. I hunt my nephews 40 acres n.e. of gaylord.Have a couple natural ground blinds. I would like to purchase my first diaphram call and start to practice. Any suggestions on that? Any recommendations would be appreciated. We hunt spring and fall hunts. There are turkey,they get one every hunt, But they use a shot gun. I stay with my recurve. Had 2 misses the last 2 yrs. My fault.Thanks for your help.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I have become the complete opposite of this I do not hunt a vest.. Tube and trumpet around my neck, 2-3 diaphragms usually of the same design in a shirt pocket, crow and in the morning the owl..


There are times that I do this also when doing the "Run & Gun"!!!!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a vest loaded with stuff....That usually gets dropped as I bellycrawl into a closer position with a diaphragm in my mouth. :lol:


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Anymore my gun a few mouth calls and a slate. 
Went all out years ago and found it was not needed. A few clucks in the morning than just sit back and wait for him to come looking.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

1 mouth call, 2 pot calls, goose call, binos, chunk o' wing, and weapon of choice.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Normally a mouth call, pot call and couple of strikers, and a cushion for my boney butt. 
Some days I add a trumpet, a crow call, or an all weather pot call or all of the above. This year i am going to have a little fun with a decoy just for giggles. Oh yeah, extra arrows aint a bad idea.


----------



## TeamCGO (Jun 12, 2009)

Glass pot
Copper pot
Slate pot
6 strikers
4 diaphragms 
Box call
Haint gobble call
Owl hoot
Crow call
2 pair gloves
3 face masks (light weight Camo, Fleece Camo, black)
Hen and jake decoy
3 extra shells
Phone
License
Extra lighter
Compass
Clif bars
Mtn dew 

and my gobbler lounger


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i cary a box i made when i first started an a wingbone yelper i made a few years ago, also a few others like a push button, but mostly a comfortable chair, and a camo poncho in case of rain.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I generally carry 2 pot calls and 2 diaphram especially when solo. I used to carry more but I seem to use those 4 calls 90% of the time so now thats all I carry. For you guys that run a wingbone yelper how loud can you get it? This is a call I was looking into getting end of last season for a different sound but never ended up ordering one.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Silver Addiction said:


> I generally carry 2 pot calls and 2 diaphram especially when solo. I used to carry more but I seem to use those 4 calls 90% of the time so now thats all I carry. For you guys that run a wingbone yelper how loud can you get it? This is a call I was looking into getting end of last season for a different sound but never ended up ordering one.



The wing bone seems quite subtle but many folks claim do to the tone it travels further than most would ever realize... I personally run a trumpet last year out west on was on a ridge yelping it lightly and the girlfriend was 300 or so yards away and could hear it plain as day.. 

The tone of suction yelper in proper hands is hard to beat and for some vocalizations are as real as it gets.. 

If I were to get a wing bone or Jordan style yelper I would most likely buy from Mark Sharpe.. I know alot of folks that can run a suction yelper well and say his are as good as it gets..


----------



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The wing bone seems quite subtle but many folks claim do to the tone it travels further than most would ever realize... I personally run a trumpet last year out west on was on a ridge yelping it lightly and the girlfriend was 300 or so yards away and could hear it plain as day..
> 
> The tone of suction yelper in proper hands is hard to beat and for some vocalizations are as real as it gets..
> 
> If I were to get a wing bone or Jordan style yelper I would most likely buy from Mark Sharpe.. I know alot of folks that can run a suction yelper well and say his are as good as it gets..


Yeah that! 
Prior to learning how to run a mouth call in an x-rated fashion, my buddy's suction yelper was the call that stirred up the most mischief. 

But gone are the days of carrying a small sporting goods store in a vest. I'm down to a few mouth calls, a tube with extra reeds, whatever pot that tickles my fancy, a handful of strikers and a strawberry lemonade flavored powerade. (Turkey killin fluid)


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Invisible said:


> Yeah that!
> Prior to learning how to run a mouth call in an x-rated fashion, my buddy's suction yelper was the call that stirred up the most mischief.
> 
> But gone are the days of carrying a small sporting goods store in a vest. I'm down to a few mouth calls, a tube with extra reeds, whatever pot that tickles my fancy, a handful of strikers and a strawberry lemonade flavored powerade. (Turkey killin fluid)


I believe I know you... :lol: And I believe you can get more sounds out of less calls.. :lol:

Thats what it really comes down to for me, getting the maximum number of vocalizations and tones out of the least calls possible..


----------



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok Tom, ya got me. This year I resolve to carry only an overstretched single reed of .006 in a bare frame. Tape is for the weak.


----------



## browndog49768 (Apr 3, 2004)

Gun, decoy, in vest--2pot calls, 2 strikers, 3-4mouth calls, box call, 3-4 extra shells, chalk, emery paper.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Burksee said:


> :evilsmile My SP-10 and a handful of #5's! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


My fellow Snood call my Sp-10
"The Turkey Howitzer"...

I love mine, Bucky


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

2-Natures Echo

1-slate

1-Alumimium 

Next one will be glass or copper!!


Bucky


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

00Buckshot69 said:


> My fellow Snood call my Sp-10
> "The Turkey Howitzer"...
> 
> I love mine, Bucky


Me too! And your remark is spot on, I always say that my SP10 is "Howitzer hunting at its best".


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah 10 gauges are awesome..


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Nova 12ga
Vest with:
1 cheapo hen decoy 
1 cheapo jake decoy 
Small saw
TP
1 Ol' Yeller Slate w/3 strikers 
Small waterproof box
Large box
1 diaphragm 
1 goose tube


----------



## fallrutspringstrut (Jan 29, 2015)

i have anywhere from 5-10 different diaphrams on me at all times (and most of them are made by zink). i also carry a box call and a crystal pot call with 2 strikers. other than that i have a few extra shells, one hen decoy, binoculars (which are a must in every turkey hunters vest), and a few bottles of gatorade.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

12 ga
5 ish mouth calls
Cushion
Hen and b-mobile
Slate call
Gobble call
Mask and gloves
Goose call


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

You 10 guys know I love you but I feel it is a little overkill!
Hit you almost as hard as the Turkey!:yikes:

My old 870 12 used to bruise the hell out of my shoulder while checking patterns!:sad:

I did have a friend years ago when 10's first became popular say, "after I got that gun everyone I hunted with all of a sudden became the best wing shot in the world!" Once a flock of ducks came in and he and his Dad both shot (his Dad with a 20) and five ducks fell at 60 yards. His dad yelled "I got 'em"!:lol: 

I have friends that would not go in the Turkey woods without their single shot 10.

Never saw a box of ten's at Wally's!

I use an 11-87 12 three inch. Box or mouth call and a slate pot and striker and a lot of BS I don't need but feel I do. Why do I always take ten shells wif me when I only ever shoot once or twice?:rant: (Twice last Spring). 

I read once that Ray Eye or someone he knew said "give me a slate call and I can teach an 8 year old to call in a Turkey".:coolgleam

Forgot, I have a sweet little push button that I can velcro to the forearm of of one my guns. Help me! I am out of control!

Old Fred


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Mossberg 835
My own custom slate call
Backup slate call (in case my other gets wet or something)
2-3 mouth calls Primarily use my Hooks and Woodhaven mouth calls
Locator calls, although i never use them
Sandpaper
Extra battery for red dot
Binoculars
Water
Snack (and more snacks)
Toilet Paper (a MUST, if any rookie is reading)
Knife

My new additions this year, a Glock 26 (you never know) and a brand new custom made crystal call from "Supreme Turkey Calls". VERY excited to try it out. The call that is.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Three pot calls- Daybreak and Bullys Brand
Two Box Calls- Bullys and a 20 year old Lohman
One push button- Away Turkey Trooper
Primos Crow Call
Primos Hooter
Primos Tube
Knife
Facemask
Gloves
Vitamin Water
About 12 strikers

All of this in my vest

If I am carrying my Gold I shoot 3" H13 7s through a Hevi Choke
If I am carrying my SX2 I ahoot 3" H13 6s through a Hevi Choke

2 Zink Hen decoys
1 Zink Jake decoy

If it is raining I also take a Primos Blind


----------

